# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Chiêm ngưỡng những cây thông Noel đắt nhất thế giới - cay thong Noel

## hangnt

*Hãy cùng xem những cây thông đắt thì có đẹp không nhé!*

Gầy đây, một khách sạn 7 sao tại các tiểu vương quốc Ả Rập đã cho trưng bày cây thông Noel đắt nhất thế giới với giá trị lên tới 11.000.000 USD, tuy nhiên cây thông này dường như đã không làm hài lòng các nhà phê bình. Các bạn hãy cùng chúng tớ chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của cây thông Noel đắt nhất thế giới hiện nay, và những cây thông Noel siêu đắt đã được thế giới biết đến từ năm 2008 trở lại đây nhé! 

*1. Cây thông Noel với trị giá 11.000.000 USD*

Được trưng bày tại khách sạn 7 sao  Emirates Palace ở các tiểu vương quốc Ả Rập, với chiều cao 13m, cây thông được trang trí bởi 181 mảnh kim cương, ngọc trai, dây chuyền ngọc lục bảo, vòng tay, hoa tai và đồ trang trí, tất cả được thực hiện bởi Style Gallery.



Trông nó cũng bình thường thôi mà!
*2. Cây thông Noel với trị giá 1.800.000 USD*

Đây là một cây thông rất đặc biệt với chiều cao chỉ 40cm, thực tế nó là một tháp hoa hồng được trang trí với 400 viên kim cương 100 cara được nhập từ miền nam Châu Phi và Úc. Cây thông này đã được tìm thấy tại chuỗi của hàng Takashimaya ở Trung Quốc năm 2009.



Bên cạnh "cây thông" này còn có một chú gấu xinh xắn làm nhiệm vụ canh giữ cơ đấy!
*3. Cây thông Noel với trang sức Soo Kee trị giá 1.050.000 USD*

Được thiết kế bởi hãng trang sức Soo Kee, cây thông Noel này trị giá 1.050.000 USD với tổng cộng 21.798 viên kim cương 913 cara, 3.762 hạt pha lê và 456 chiếc đèn. Ước tính cây thông này nặng khoảng 7.000 kg và cao khoảng 6m.



Sao mà nhiều lóng lánh thế! 
*4. Cây thông Noel với vàng Ginza Tanaka trị giá 850.000 USD*

Với 21kg vàng 24 cara nguyên chất, cây thông này trị giá 850.000 USD, nó thật sự rất nổi bật và vô cùng bắt mắt.



Dù bạn không cao nhưng ai cũng phải ngoái nhìn..
*5. Cây thông Noel hãng Steve Quick trị giá 500.000 USD*

Cây thông này trị giá 500.000 USD này được trang trí bởi một lớp kim cương 200 cara, khoảng 2 kg vàng rắn 18K, và một hòn đá 4,52 cara đặt trong một ngôi sao bạch kim được đặt trên đỉnh cây thông. Lớp kim cương bên ngoài đã tạo nên một lớp vỏ sáng bóng khiến cây thông trở nên vô cùng rực rỡ.



Đẹp tới từng centimét . 
*6. Cây thông Noel Tiffany & Co ở Milan, Ý trị giá 450.000 USD*

Năm nay, Tiffany & Co đã mang đến thành phố Milan, Ý cây thông trị giá 450.000 USD, cây thông được trưng bày tại Duomo Piazzo. Nó được trang trí với hơn 100.000 nến điện và đồ trang trí thiết kế đặc biệt bởi Tiffany & Co cho cây.


Những cây thông dưới đây cũng cực bắt mắt và lấp lánh, tuy không biết rõ trị giá của nó nhưng chỉ cần xem là bạn sẽ biết rằng chúng... rất đắt.

*7. Cây thông Noel tại Tòa nhà Nữ hoàng Victoria
*
Một cây thông Noel khổng lồ được đặt trong tâm Tòa nhà Nữ hoàng Victoria mỗi năm. Cây thông cao khoảng 4 tầng và được bao phủ bởi 15.000 viên pha lê Swarovski, 40.000 đèn, 8.000 đồ trang sức, 400 chiếc nơ cực xinh xắn.



Cao đến tận 4 tầng nhà cơ đấy!
*8. Cây Giáng sinh tại nhà ga trung tâm Berlin, Đức*

Bao bọc bởi 40.000 viên pha lê Swarovski, đây là cây thông Noel được trưng bày tại Berlin vào năm 2006.



Toàn pha lê là pha lê ý!
*9. Cây thông Noel tại Hồng Kông*

Được tạo nên với hơn 20 triệu viên pha lê Swarovski và hơn 200 đồ trang sức lóng lánh, ngay trước cây thông này là những vòi phun nước lên cao tới 6m, cây thông lấp lánh này sẽ được trưng bày cho công chúng chiêm ngưỡng đến tháng Giêng năm 2011.



Nó thật tỏa sáng giữa thành phố của đêm!
*10. Cây thông Noel tại trung tâm Rockefeller*

Với 30.000 chiếc đèn led, và một ngôi sao trên đỉnh cây được làm từ 25.000 viên pha lê Swarovski, cây thông nặng khoảng 12 tấn. 



Ngôi sao của Gossip Girl, Blake Lively đã chụp ảnh với ngôi sao này đấy các bạn ạ! 
*11. Cây thông Noel ở Omotesando HillsC*

Cây thông Noel sang trọng này được đặt tại ở Omotesando Hills, một khu mua sắm lớn tại Shibuya-ku, Tokyo, Nhật Bản và nó đã được trang trí với 250.000 chi tiết Swarovski. Cây thông cao 8m này đã được bao phủ bởi ánh sáng sang trọng.



Sáng cả hội trường ý nhỉ?
*12. Cây thông Noel tại Sofitel St James, London*

Giáng sinh này, khách sạn năm sao sang trọng  Sofitel St James, London, Anh đã hợp tác với Baccarat, hãng pha lê tốt nhất thế giới, và Louis XIII, Grand-Champagne Cognac, để tổ chức lễ Giáng sinh. Nét nổi bật của sự hợp tác này là một cây thông Noel cao 5m được trang trí với 200 chai LouisXIII nhỏ. Mỗi chai pha lê, được chế tác bằng tay bởi Baccarat và hoàn thiện với 24 cara vàng. Đây là cây thông Noel đắt nhất tại London trong mùa Giáng sinh này.



Nhìn thôi đã thấy chuếnh choáng rồi!
*13. Cây thông Noel “dưới biển” của John Galliano*

Được thiết kế bởi nhà thiết kế thời trang John Galliano và có tên gọi “Under the sea”, cây thông Noel sang trọng này thật sự là một ý tưởng vô cùng độc đáo vào sáng tạo bởi nhà thiết kế tài ba. Được trang trí với những cành biển lá bạc, san hô hồng, cá ngựa, cỏ chân ngỗng, sao biển… cây thông Noel sang trọng này đã trở nên vô cùng nổi bật. Nó được trưng bày tại một bữa ăn tối được tổ chức bởi người mẫu Stella Tennant và giám đốc điều hành Christian Dior, Sidney Toledano.



Rất sáng tạo nhưng có vẻ không giống một cây thông Noel lắm nhỉ?

_Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012_

----------


## leminhminh6869

GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 |  AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ: 0466637567 // 0423240240


- TƯ VẤN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, XIN GỌI: 0422400222 

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TỪ 650$ KHỨ HỒI - XIN GỌI: 0466637567

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN, LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN - XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ XIN GỌI: 0422400222

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

